# Left our ASCI Card At Home!



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't realise the card was stowed in Book 1, and as we were only travelling to France/Spain I only bought Book 2. What's the likelihood that sites will still give us a discount when we show the books with no card? We're considering having the card sent out to us somewhere which would cost £35....

Sophie


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

We bought our first ACSI book on site in Europe, you may be able to the same,


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Campsites in the scheme often have copies for sale, that would be cheaper than sending the card out. It doesn't matter what language the book is, you only want the card.

We went without our card last autumn, my wife keeps the cash float and various cards in a purse and decided to change the purse, without transferring the card. :roll: We now keep the card in the safe along with the passports etc.

We struggled to find a new book at first, but did so eventually.

You can, of course, try and blag your way to an ACSI discount, but it's surprising how hard hearted some of these campsite owners are.  

Sandy


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we did this when we went over in march only used it twice and managed to blag it by ostentatiously carrying the book by the time he actually asked for the card i pleaded ignorance [easy for me] and just pretended i'd left it at the previous site, the book with france spain & portugal is book 2 the book with the card in is the one for holland dutch scheme your nowhere near the first to fall foul we met 4 others out there who had done it and when i posted about it in april on my return several others had made the same mistake.

Re: ACSI Card [MHF Link]
sorry tried to put a link to my previous post this is just the acsi card site


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sophie

I'm confused (Nothing new there then!! :roll: )

How can it cost £35 to send you what is effectively a cardboard credit card?

Surely it's not more than a couple of quid to send a letter?? :?: 

Dave


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

hymees said:


> I didn't realise the card was stowed in Book 1, and as we were only travelling to France/Spain I only bought Book 2. What's the likelihood that sites will still give us a discount when we show the books with no card? We're considering having the card sent out to us somewhere which would cost £35....
> 
> Sophie


We once did exactly the same. We found at least two campsite receptionists very reluctant to accept the ACSI plastic card (that we had with us) instead of the paper card that you remove from one of the ACSI books (which we didn't have with us).

I simply got our daughter to post it to a campsite that we had already planned to stay at (after agreeing it with the campsite) .... which was successful. It didn't cost anywhere close to £35 ..... the Royal Mail postage to France was just a few quid.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

If the card is posted in a lightweight envelope, weighing a max 80gm, Royal Mail will charge £1.91 for airmail postage.

I post quite a few books to Europe and further afield, so if you want the whole guidebook, including the card posting I can advise the following:

Weight 440gm + lightweight padded envelope 20gm = 460gm total, will cost £4.82 by Royal Mail airmail (small packets and printed papers).

In either case, worth asking for a 'proof of postage receipt' at the Post Office, which is free.

Good Luck
Mike


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Sophie
> 
> I'm confused (Nothing new there then!! :roll: )
> 
> ...


Hi Dave - as we're moving about a bit we would need the 'next day' service which, unbelievably, is £35. Good old Her Majesty's Mail...

On the basis of other posts, though, I think we'll take our chances with blagging until we can find a site/shop that sells them. We have a stop scheduled for Motorhome shopping/repairs in Narbonne so may be able to pick another one up then...

Sophie


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Twm-Twp said:


> hymees said:
> 
> 
> > I simply got our daughter to post it to a campsite that we had already planned to stay at (after agreeing it with the campsite) .... which was successful. It didn't cost anywhere close to £35 ..... the Royal Mail postage to France was just a few quid.
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Sophie - staggering cost I agree. 8O

At risk of blasphemy on a motorhome forum, couldn't you *plan ahead :roll: * and have it posted to where you will be (or be passing through) in a few days time?

A Syndicat d'Initiative would seem to be a good place to send it, marked "_To be collected by Sophie Bloggins_". They all speak good English so no comprehension problems, and the Syndicat would be easy to find if passing through.

Just another thought to get you out of the merde! :lol: _(Not that you will save a lot with the card until later in the year. It's still high season for most sites.)_

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the timely reminder, have just transferred card to France book   

Sue


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I'd get it posted out to somewhere you plan to be in a couple of days. But if you've got internet, have a look at the ACSI website

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/

We were in France, Spain and Portugal in May and June, and found lots of sites that were on the website, but not in the card scheme. Often they were cheaper, or at least no more expensive, than the ones accepting the card.

This problem would have been solved if the publishers had only printed CARD IN OTHER BOOK in big red letters on the France, Spain, Portugal one!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi
I was fortunate. Bought the book from Vicarious Books and she told me about the card issue.

Val


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Have just put mine with passports - hope I don't forget passports!!! :roll:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Our various camping membership cards live on a clip on the dashboard kindly provined by Mr Benz nice workers. They only get removed to show at campsites and are then put back. Why take them out of the van at any other time?
Only time we leave them behind is when we forget the van! Seemples.


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

@dommenhal and @suedew glad our experience might be of use to someone!  I for one know it's not a mistake we'll make twice! Lol

We've had the card posted from London today to a site we're heading for in Sat - fingers crossed!

S & D


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you've got it sorted - probably! :wink:

That seemed to me like the only sensible option, but even if it fails to arrive the savings you might have made will not spoil your holiday.

Well, it wouldn't spoil ours . . . although I would whinge incessantly for several days about what a plonker *one of us was* to have left it at home!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha Dave, that's exactly what's eating me - it's that we left it behind! Classic school boy error!

We haven't yet had the conversation about whose fault it was :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hymees said:


> Haha Dave, that's exactly what's eating me - it's that we left it behind! Classic school boy error!
> *We haven't yet had the conversation about whose fault it was* :wink:


Don't bother! :roll:

Assuming you are the male half of the equation, it was obviously your fault . . . and you were probably reminded three times, even if you didn't hear her!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha Dave - I'm the female half of the equation!


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Thought I'd let you all know the outcome (I know you were probably all losing sleep about it! :lol: )

My lovely Dad posted our ACSI card to us at a site in Argeles Sur Mer and it took about 4 days to arrive - got there the day before we did. PERFICK!  

We've saved about €50 in site fees since then so well worth the postage fees!

Naturally, @Zebedee, it will be the male half of the equation that takes the blame! :twisted:


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

That's exactly what Dads are for !!!


----------

